# Hi Help with xkb



## jaobz (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, my keyboard doesn't have the key altgr and I can't use the special character of my keyboard like @ â‚¬ etc how I can fix this, I have lxde as desktop.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 23, 2012)

You may have to setup a compose key:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=113678&postcount=14
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12769

I believe the Euro sign is written with a "e" or "c" + "=".
@ on the other hand is always available on most (all?) keyboards as far as I know (Shift + 2).


----------



## jaobz (Oct 24, 2012)

*hi again i put*

xorg.conf

```
Option         "XkbOptions"    "compose:rwin"
```
~/.xinitrc

```
rwin>2=@
```
and don't works what I do bad?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think there's a compose key for the *@* sign as it should normally work with just *shift + 2* (the top left "2", not the keypad one).
Which keyboard layout do you have? It seems British keyboards have the *@* sign in a different location (see here).

Anyway, is the compose key working for the rest (e.g. Euro sign)?


----------



## jaobz (Nov 23, 2012)

tanks


----------

